# How often do you clean the interior of your vehicle (vacuum, wipe down, etc.)?



## Jon Jacobs (May 23, 2018)

All, 

I am conducting some research to determine how often drivers clean the interior of your vehicle. Appreciate your help. 

Thanks, 
Jon


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I wipe my Interior down every Day, also clean with a Battery operated Vacuum. Only takes a few minutes.
Outside, I use a Duster, if the Vehicle isn't wet.
I wash the Car about every 3-4 Days, myself. And yes, it is a black Car. Hard to keep clean.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jon Jacobs said:


> All,
> 
> I am conducting some research to determine how often drivers clean the interior of your vehicle. Appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Wipe down every day also shake out the mats/pick out lint/hair/etc every day.
Vacuum once a week or so.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jon Jacobs said:


> I am conducting some research to determine how often drivers clean the interior of your vehicle.


And what do you intend to do with this "research" of yours?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wash and vacuum every day. Wipe down dash, doors and so-on as well. $20 month car wash pass.

Shampoo seats and floor mats every month during busy times. $80 investment for a portable upholstery cleaner. 

Even if not driving pax I like my ride clean.


----------



## Jon Jacobs (May 23, 2018)

Research is to understand the true economics of being an Uber driver--need to account for time associated with interior cleaning activities.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Light vacuum once every 2 or 3 days with hand vac (unless I notice someone left crumbs or anything on seats before that). Shake out mats about once a week. Wipe down interior once every few months. Do full vacuum maybe once or twice a year.

If I was doing Premium, Lux or whatever, I might do more than that, but I don't think Uberx warrants much more.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

IERide said:


> Wipe down every day also shake out the mats/pick out lint/hair/etc every day.
> Vacuum once a week or so.


Literally exactly my routine. I hand wash my car every Sunday night to get it ready for the week.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Jon Jacobs said:


> All,
> 
> I am conducting some research to determine how often drivers clean the interior of your vehicle.
> 
> ...


Hi there brand new member "Jon Jacobs" aka corporate spy that conducts surveys on their first post.
Try driving with us for real instead of sitting behind the desk conducting b.s. surveys and figure it out for yourself.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Everyday... Have an easy set up at home and squirt mats with cleaner....clean seats with brush attachment and then put on second attachment and Suck up dirt and debris on rubber floor liners. Takes about ten minutes a day. Also clean glass daily at pump while putting in gas with the free paper towels and window cleaner avaliable at pumps.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Homie G said:


> Hi there brand new member "Jon Jacobs" aka corporate spy that conducts surveys on their first post.
> Try driving with us for real instead of sitting behind the desk conducting b.s. surveys and figure it out for yourself.


Let JJ do his job


----------



## Jon Jacobs (May 23, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Hi there brand new member "Jon Jacobs" aka corporate spy that conducts surveys on their first post.
> Try driving with us for real instead of sitting behind the desk conducting b.s. surveys and figure it out for yourself.


I agree. All corporate employees at Uber should try driving for a change.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Once a week full wash & vacuum. Every working day microfiber-towel the outside/upholstery/surfaces plus shake mats.

Being LA, I get a fresh brown/tan coat of this dust/sand/whatever by the end of each shift, most notably on the rear hatch, so a full daily wipe-down is important. But what's worse is this lovely lovely oily film I seem to get after being at the LAX airport, on the paint it's not as big a deal as it is on glass where it needs a dusting plus glass cleaner spray & wipe.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber Crack has a car that sparkles like a Vampire inside and out - Personally, I'm curious to know her answer to your question.

I'm horrible about cleaning my car and got lucky in that my exterior car color can hold dirt quite well.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

After seeing what my portable vacuum and lint roller pull up, I clean the interior daily. I do not want to sit in filth all day. People are messy whether they intend to be or not.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

We’re suppose to clean our cars?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jlevan said:


> We're suppose to clean our cars?


Lol! That's what my pax probably think upon entering my vehicle: "Aren't they supposed to clean their cars??!!"


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Car doesn't really get too dirty. It gets caked in tree pollen this time of year. I will wipe down the seats a couple times a week. Go self wash and vacuum for $4.00 once a week.

I don't drive a ton, the more pax a driver has, the more often they will need to clean their car.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I've actually cleaned my car _*less*_ now that I've done RS longer. As the interior cleanliness has no effect on whether or not a pax tips me or rates me 5* what used to be a twice weekly wash and near daily vacuum has now turned into a one monthly wash (rain takes care of a lot of it here) and a bi-weekly vacuum. If there's debris in my mats I usually just shake them off and stage for the next pax.

In fact, like Hans GrUber, the lack of cleanliness has probably created a higher rating and tip occurrence rate for me.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

How do you mention people?

The lack of cleanliness is just symptomatic of the attitude that leads to more success when dealing with pax. At first, I cared greatly about making pax comfortable, which actually just made them more uncomfortable. Once I gave up and kind of accepted that we are just inconsequential pieces of garbage to pax it made everything a lot smoother. i will also say driving at night hides a lot of the dirt.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Depending upon the time of year.

Winter - every other day
Summer - 1-2 times a week

I have free car washes for the life of my vehicle so I wash it once a day even in the winter.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> How do you mention people?


Hans GrUber 
You can place the *at *symbol (@) before someones name, and it will generate a list that you can select which will create the 'mention'.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I've actually cleaned my car _*less*_ now that I've done RS longer. As the interior cleanliness has no effect on whether or not a pax tips me or rates me 5* what used to be a twice weekly wash and near daily vacuum has now turned into a one monthly wash (rain takes care of a lot of it here) and a bi-weekly vacuum. If there's debris in my mats I usually just shake them off and stage for the next pax.
> 
> In fact, like Hans GrUber, the lack of cleanliness has probably created a higher rating and tip occurrence rate for me.


It's the change of drivers' attitude that's likely the cause in the up tick of ratings & tips.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Great to see (as of right now) about a third of you clean your cars everyday, but disturbing that almost the same number only clean once a week!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Uber Crack has a car that sparkles like a Vampire inside and out - Personally, I'm curious to know her answer to your question.
> 
> I'm horrible about cleaning my car and got lucky in that my exterior car color can hold dirt quite well.


Lmao  You're hilarious! My car was not clean! I'd driven 400 miles and parked it under trees  YOUR car was clean!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I spend about $100 a month for a car wash membership for unlimited car washes

It covers vacuum, wiping surfaces and windows, allegedly wax in the wash, tire shine and hand drying. 

I pretty much go everyday I work, so with tax its $75 plus $1 tip each trip

There is I think 6 locations I can go to as well


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I clean the car myself in the driveway. The local wash is $6 with a free vacuum but even that's too expensive I think. I vacuum and hand wash the exterior once a week unless there a mess. I haven't had much issue with people being messy. If anything before the day I'll just shake out the mat.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Great to see (as of right now) about a third of you clean your cars everyday, but disturbing that almost the same number only clean once a week!


"Only" once a week - lololol!!

I fall into the "only once a month" category- IF I'm lucky.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> "Only" once a week - lololol!!
> 
> I fall into the "only once a month" category- IF I'm lucky.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I clean the car myself in the driveway. The local wash is $6 with a free vacuum but even that's too expensive I think. I vacuum and hand wash the exterior once a week unless there a mess. I haven't had much issue with people being messy. If anything before the day I'll just shake out the mat.


A good 1 hour hand wash cleaning the exterior and interior beats a car wash any day of the week.

Keeping your car clean takes minimal effort and is a reflection of who you are.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I spray this secret magical stuff on my seats every day. It works by letting the pax butts pick up the dirt on my seat. Kinda self cleaning car method, LOL.

I would be rich if I could come up with this magical spray!


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Jon Jacobs said:


> Research is to understand the true economics of being an Uber driver--need to account for time associated with interior cleaning activities.


ok


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Once a month when I wash the car.
No more & no less.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Most of my driving is in the dark so only upon request.


----------



## at007smartLP (Oct 24, 2017)

i vacuum maybe 4 times a year & spray it down maybe every 2 months, lol, i do squeegee windows every fill up though

literally less than $20 a year, im out early mornings still dark never had a complaint

figure all the money i save will go for the paint job eventually cuz it needs one

i always leave one seat down as its always more bags than people my shift and 90% are airport rides, i do throw a white towel down that i shake out from time to time, when it gets brown flip it over till both sides get brown then toss for another towel go thru bout 3 old towels a year

1985 cab rate here so they better be happy its not a model from 1985. plus most the x pax geeting an xl vehicle

i do hit the walmart $20 oil change bout once every month, it leaks about a quart in that time so figure $5 a week 

1st 2 years o had maybe $1500 each year in repairs this third year haven't needed anything since last july so zero maintenance this year so i know its do for something been needed shocks & struts thats gonna be a grand & by winter probably time to do tires again...oh well


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

A lot less than I used to . Before I start in the morning I'll check for bird shit or pollen . I'll either wipe it off or dump water on it . I'll shake out the mats if they need it . Every once and a while I'll take it through a car wash . I do the windows when I get gas . 
I started caring a lot less when I got a report about my car being unclean during a winter storm . Of course that was from a Lyft critic . F these people and what they expect . My car is perfectly presentable for what they are paying . In fact it is better than what they are paying for .


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I drive an MKZ so can drive Lyft Premier, which is kind of a joke because I've only gotten 3 of those requests since I started in Feb. At any rate, I do $8 int & ext weekly, $3 ext as needed, not every week. Just shake out floor mats before I start out for a shift. Not much personal effort at all.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I vacuum the car, shake out the floor mats, every time I fill up the fuel tank (using a portable battery powered Black and Decker Dustbuster). That's about every other day, sometimes every day.

I wash the car right before it rains. Always. This is how I predict the weather. Did I wash my car today? It will rain tomorrow. Guaranteed. I washed my car yesterday. Right now, I can hear thunder from my office desk, and I hear rain hitting the office windows. I can even hear cars driving down wet streets several floors down. It's a nearly perfect weather predictor.

If pax make a mess, I clean it up immediately. I don't let stains set.

I clean interior windows, wipe down surfaces people touch, once or twice a week. I even wipe out the door jambs, because that's one of the first things people see when they open the door. I've had pax comment that my car appeared brand new, and that's largely because I keep it clean.

About once or twice a month, I'll take the floor mats inside, vacuum them with a regular floor vac, and then wash them off with soap and a high pressure hose. Or when pax spill something, or worse. If I could make one change, I would avoid getting floor mats with carpet. I'd rather have the large rubber ones that curve up the sides of the floor, keeping the detritus where it can be shaken off, and sprayed off at the car wash. In a perfect world. I'd have rubber floors, with drains that open up, so I could hose out the backseat like a horse stall.


----------



## RidingDirty (Mar 4, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Hi there brand new member "Jon Jacobs" aka corporate spy that conducts surveys on their first post.
> Try driving with us for real instead of sitting behind the desk conducting b.s. surveys and figure it out for yourself.


What a chooch you are.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Jon Jacobs said:


> I am conducting some research to determine....


Why?

Why would you need to know?

If your car needs cleaning, clean it.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> In a perfect world. I'd have rubber floors, with drains that open up, so I could hose out the backseat like a horse stall.


I think you should pitch that to Uber for the automated transportation they're developing. Gotta love it!


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Jon Jacobs said:


> All,
> 
> I am conducting some research to determine how often drivers clean the interior of your vehicle. Appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


I started out cleaning daily. I have quit cleaning it and I still get the same results: 6:1 ratio of compliments:complaints for cleanliness.


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Why?


Same reasob Yale ask for a 1 million dollar grant to research if people like hot dogs or hamburgers better. Only difference, we didn't have to pay Jon Jacobs


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I originally chose "less than once a week" but changed to "daily".

I wipe down the inside of the windows to remove the hair grease probably once a day or more. I pick up little bits of garbage and large crumbs between every ride, and brush any small crumbs onto the floor. I also wipe down any smudge or grime spot I see on door handles, etc.

But vacuuming? Less than once a week. I used to do this every few days but now less than once a week and my rating keeps going up. Seems no one cares that there is a little bit of dirt and crumbs on the floor.

I've never paid anyone else to clean my car inside or out.


----------



## Hand of God 137 (Apr 17, 2018)

Every two months or so


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Jon Jacobs said:


> All,
> 
> I am conducting some research to determine how often drivers clean the interior of your vehicle. Appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


Well "Jon" (I'm going to be very disappointed if that's actually your real name lol), when I drove (I'm not currently driving), I drove with a service dog. On top of that, I have CVID (an immunodeficiency), so I vacuumed / wiped down my interior pretty much every 2-3 rides or so both for cleanliness (for the pax, I can train my dog to do a great many "non dog like" things, but not to shed is not one of them) and health (for me, pax are germ ridden creatures) reasons.

For those who would argue that cleaning every 2-3 rides starts approaching paranoia levels, I'm forced to agree with them. However, I would point out they've probably never been brought down for 2 weeks by something that most people can fight of in a day or two.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Working 20:30- 8:30..

I vacuum before i start and once more at 3:00 AM or so, (the downtime i take my lunch between bar closing and the crack of dawn)

by 8:00 AM i look and feel like a grimy cab driver who has been out all night...


It's usually not too awful bad by the 8:00 but i'm getting 5 o'clock shadow pretty bad and i know it.

But i drive a taxi so who gives a FF.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Take my car to my car wash that does unlimited washes anywhere from 2-6 times a month.
Pay a flat fee for the service no matter how many times I take it.
They always take out all the interior bits and wash them off (the plastic all weather mats) and do entire interior vacuum and cleaning all doors and windows and all.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Only after pax or my self have sex in the car.... Now if it smells like sex and candy I wait.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Take my car to my car wash that does unlimited washes anywhere from 2-6 times a month.
> Pay a flat fee for the service no matter how many times I take it.
> They always take out all the interior bits and wash them off (the plastic all weather mats) and do entire interior vacuum and cleaning all doors and windows and all.


Have the same but take it every day or every other day when actually doing Uber stuff.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Wah the windows each time I gas up, vacuum every weeks or as needed.


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Weekly full detailing, end of shift spot cleaning.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Jon Jacobs said:


> All,
> 
> I am conducting some research to determine how often drivers clean the interior of your vehicle. Appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


Why? Are you the Uber policeman?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I get up at 3:30 am Mon-Fri and do airport runs. Then drop the kids off to school, work my day job, pick the kids up, come home, bathe the kids, make dinner, then put the kids to bed. On the weekends I need to take my kids to do sports (baseball, swimming, soccer), run errands, and go food shopping for the week. I have about 5 minutes of downtime every week. My pax are lucky I find time to clean my car at all.

PS: it helps to have all black leather interior and doing most rides in the dark.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm on a 18.99 unlimited plan so I wash daily and If I don't I at least wipe down with california broom then spray detail because pollen is thick here. I vacuum daily with dust buster or @ car wash that has free vacuums (bonus). I drive plus/xl/premie/premie_suv so It's a must


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Daily .. Before I start my day .. Unlimited Car wash , Free Vacuums


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Going a month without vacuum or wash, it totally did not affect my ratings. I did use car duster and flipped the floormat over every once in awhile. I do use clorox wipes on door handles whenever I spot finger prints. Chrome handles really accentuates any dust and oil.


----------



## JamieConway88 (Jun 28, 2018)

Jon Jacobs said:


> All,
> 
> I am conducting some research to determine how often drivers clean the interior of your vehicle. Appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


I clean the interior of my car everyday: Cleaning driver's seat to passenger's seats, wipe the dashboard, glass from inside,.... Also to get rid of strange smells in my car, I also wipe all interior parts with vinegar or put a bottle of coffee powder


----------



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> And what do you intend to do with this "research" of yours?


Gubr I have been seeing that in every single thread someone posts, you have something negative to say. So you really are a miserable being and I hope that one day you will go see a psychotherapist to address all that anger that is inside of you that you spread everywhere. You poison everyone with your negativity it is bad and noticeable. May God bless you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I found a new unlimited car wash place by my house, $29 a month for their top package. I was with another place that charged me $30 but I felt like their spotless rinse and blower just didn't do a great job of making the car look clean afterwards. So I tried this new place and their spotless rinse definitely dries better and they literally have 17 industrial blowers as you go through the drying stage. Car looks sharp every time, only time I have to manually clean with glass cleaner is my side mirrors and the rear window. 

it's on the way home from my work, so if I feel like the car is getting dirty because I drove through a water puddle or it just rained, or just getting dusty, i run it through. Sometimes I'll go as many as 4 times a week, or as few as one.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

I need a place that will do the vacuuming for me for not a lot of money. I'm one of those drivers that has some physical limitations, and bending over to suck things up is not always so easy, especially on a frequent basis.

And I don't wanna wait forever or go to one of those "hand wash" places. I like the big machine with the giant car mops and the colorful suds. Driving through that has to be one of the most relaxing things in the world for me.


----------

